# I'm worried (UPDATE)



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Solana still has not kidded yet. Her standing heat was on 11-7 which makes her due date: April 6th. 

If she took on that date she is now at day 158. If she was bred with the others that were due on the 9th, then she is still at day 155. 

I seriously doubt I have access to lute. My vet is not very cooperative in that department. What can I do? Should I just wait and hope she kids soon? Should I intervene somehow? Perhaps I am worrying for nothing and she'll kid today after I took the time to write this post. I sure hope so. :/


Kim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Should I be concerned?*

are you sure she is pg and are you sure that she wasn't in with a buck on the next cycle?


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*

Unless he bred her through the fence there is no way she could have taken on her next cycle. Yes, she is definitely pregnant.

Kim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: I'm worried*

Well then your really in the same boat I am in just waiting and watching Have two out there now that are overdue but I am just going to wait and see unless I see signs of distress. 
In the mean time see if you can't locate some lute. If she isn't pushing then I really don't worry.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*

Thank you Sondra. It actually makes me feel better knowing I'm not the only one waiting on an overdue doe, as crazy as that sounds. 

Yes, I do need to find some lute. In the meantime I will wait and keep watch. I hope both of our does go soon. Perhaps today. That would be nice.

Kim


----------



## favablue (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: I'm worried*

I second Sondra's reply. I knew of a goat that was a week late before so it should be soon.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: I'm worried*

Kim. I have some if you want to take a ride.

Patty


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*

Well, I got her up on the milk stand this morning and massaged that udder quite well. I'm hoping the natural release of Oxytocin (sp?) will help. She looked about ready to spit a kid out yesterday by the way her vulva looked. So very open. Up on the milk stand this morning it was closed and tight. :wry Crazy goat.

We'll try it for another day and see how it goes. She got plenty of exercise yesterday. Will put her out again today for more.

Patty, thank you for the offer. How far away is Evans Mills from Dolgeville? I'll have to check out mapquest. I might have to come up if I can't get some locally. I'll let you know if it comes to that. Thank you.

Kim


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: I'm worried*

I was wondering if that goat ever kidded or not. Guess she hasn't. Hope she goes soon for you!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*

I'm hoping she'll go today.  I'm tired of worrying. Crazy goat made me go insane last year too. :crazy

Kim


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: I'm worried*

a friend has a very nice doe who was due the 2nd, she had her ultrasound-ed lol and confirmed she is pg w/ live kids... sometimes they go way over... have you felt kids kicking around? maybe that would relive you fears?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: I'm worried*

My nubians go 150 days like clockwork. This year Pansy who was hand bred to GE since she was still in quaranteen after having come home, kidded 7 days late. She was fine, kids were fine. Never have seen this before. Vicki


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*

Thank you Ashley, that does help.

Vicki, I'm glad everything was fine with the doe and kids. I suppose it is this particular doe's mission in life to make me insane for however long she is here for. She does not seem to be worried or off herself. So everything is probably just fine.

Will keep watching.......and waiting.

Kim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: I'm worried*

She is just using her doe's code of honor and doing it mighty well I would say


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*

I believe you are right Sondra. 

Kim


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: I'm worried*

Hi Kim. 
I dunno if I am closer to where you are than Patty is, but I also have Lute, if you end up needing it. I am near Bath NY in the southern tier.
How is your girl?


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*

Solana is acting just fine and still pregnant.  No signs of labor or trouble. Grrrr. I HAD to have missed a due date. This is just impossible. I massage her udder twice a day for the natural Oxyto... (sp?). I've been doing that for a least three, maybe four days now. What is up with her? :crazy

I am just outside of Dolgeville, NY.

Kim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: I'm worried*

Don't be giving lute if you don't have exact date which apparently you don't.


----------



## Pam V (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: I'm worried*

Last year our buck died (damn compost bucket -lesson learned) after breeding two does and we were left with two Pygmys to use on two Saanens left. :laughcry. Figured we would have some meat in the fall.
We've heard where theres a will theres a way. :biggrin So we left both little boys in for three months...yes three months. As time grew closer I checked tailheads....So where there's a will there might not be a way. They didn't get bred. :sigh One of them was LARGE and looked bred but time told with the flat tailheads on the two. Flat as a board...they had never been bred yet so it was easy to tell. I just ended up with a really fat Saanen from last years good feeding that kidded a single doe this year and might have done twins if she wasn't maintaining her fatism. Unfortunately she's also the one that dropped in her pasturns cause she has nice delicate legs and a big body and rhumen. Amazingly great width between her hip bones. Reminds me of a cow!
Not to steel your thread - but check the tailhead.
I have alot of experience, but it worked here.
Plus I thought you'd like a chuckle...Pygmy couldn't reach!
Pam
modified to say: I DON'T have alot of experience (wishful thinking)


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: I'm worried*

I bet he exausted himself trying! We had a nigi boy for our nubians tears back and he needed things to climb up on to reach the does... they co-operated though


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: I'm worried*

Last year a Nigerian Buck appeared out of no where and got in with my does...several times. Now, I wasn't too upset when he got in with the Nigie does, but when he got in with my full sized does I was madder than a wet hen! He bred 3 of my Boer does and my Oberhasli doe. The Boer kids were beautiful, but.....black and blue Boers? (he had blue eyes which all the boer kids got) My Obie gave birth to 2 pitch black does, one with blue eyes and one with brown. The Obie doe isn't terribly tall, but the Boer and Boer/Dairy (Nub and Alpine) does were fairly tall. I bet they laid down for him, the floozies! I finally tied a note to the buck telling the owner (who still remains unknown) that if he drops by one more time I would be having a goat roast. He never came back.


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*

Kim, all you have to do is to plan to go out of town for a day - tell your doe that she *cannot* kid on that day and then pretend to leave. 
She is one gorgeous girl!!

Added: I have to ask - are her doelings reserved??


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*



Sondra said:


> Don't be giving lute if you don't have exact date which apparently you don't.


Well I did have an exact date. That is what is so crazy. Something must have taken place without my knowledge. It HAD to have. She looked a little sunken in today so we are progressing. She is still acting very alert and healthy so I'm at least glad about that. No worries Sondra, not going to use Lute on her this year. I don't want to take that chance.

I know for a certainty that she is pregnant. There is no doubt what so ever. I felt the kids on several occasions. And it was 100% kids. Not rumen. 

I would probably have fallen over laughing at that sight. Poor pygmy buck. :rofl Thanks for the funny mental image there.

Kim


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: I'm worried*

Wish she'd kid! lol


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*



Faithful Crown Nubians said:


> Wish she'd kid! lol


Me too. She's getting big.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: I'm worried*

No kids yet? :crazy She's one interesting goat. We'll have to see who kids first, Solana, Trixi or Carnival. Trixi was due either last Wednesday or today. She stood for the buck on two different days. Carnival is supposed to be due this Wednesday. She was pen bred, but I saw her with the buck. I can tell both of them are bred by looking at them. Then there is Star. She was supposed to be bred to kid last week, but stood for a buck in January. No sign of an udder yet, so unless I take her to the vet for a blood test, I guess I'll have to wait til June. I have to learn to find a goat's jugular is so I can do my own tests. Kathie


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*

Kathie - It will be interesting to see who goes first.  Solana should have been named Mystery or Puzzle. For she certainly is that. But I suppose she was still named appropriately,

Ananda Acres _Crazy_ Solana. :lol

Ligaments are still hard. Udder is big but not yet tight. If she has triplets they better all be doelings. Boy is she getting big.

Let us know how yours progress please Kathie. 

Kim


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*

Kim,
you need goats like mine.  always early or right on time. ( I just jinxed myself I know)
I had a FF kid today exactly 1 week early. no real signs of labor but as I was coming or going in the barn this moring for some reason she just rushed over to the door by me and laid down quick and started pushing. Almost like she was hurrying so that I wouldn't leave her.

twins bucks :mad so I had to have a little talk with her about how it is best to have does.

I hope yours goes quick for you so you can stop worrying!! :biggrin


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*

Megan, that is funny. I can picture that happening and I had to smile. Twin bucks isn't so great though. Thanks. I'm hoping she'll go this week or I'll really go insane. :crazy

Kim


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: I'm worried*

It's the sire you needed to have a little talk with about how it is best to put more doelings in there at breeding. That is, if sex of the infant is determined with goats in the same way that it is determined with human embryos. I don't see why it wouldn't be, since both species are mammals. I'll have to get my book and read up on that, but I'm pretty sure there are little girl cells and little boy cells in the semen and whichever one gets to the egg first determines what the sex of the infant will be. That is because girls have two x chromosomes and boys have an x and a y chromosome. So he gives some of the cells the x chromosome and some of them a y chromosome. the girl can only give her cells an x chromosome. So if a cell with an x meets her x the baby will be a girl. If a cell with a y meets her x the baby will be a boy with an x and a y chromosome. Theoretically, the male will give half his cells the x and half the y. So the odds are 50:50 either way. However, those sperm cells with the y chromosome are lighter than the x carrying ones because the y chromosome is smaller; so that those little y sperm cells can swim faster. In actuality, more males are conceived then. However, male embryos are less viable than female embryos and are spontaneously aborted in the first days of pregnancy, which keeps the chances of a boy or girl infant at 50:50. So if you have a large number of does you will notice that when you average out the numbers of boy and girl births over a few years time, you will see that you get about half doelings and half bucklings.

The theory is that the female embryo has two copies of the x chromosome, so if there is a problem with one x chromosome the other x chromosome makes up for the lack. Since the male embryo only has one x chromosome and one y chromosome, if there is a problem with either one there is no second copy of either one, so it is not viable and aborts.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*

That is fascinating! Thank you. 

Kim


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: I'm worried*

Any time. I have to put that college education to SOME kind of use, if others will give me a pardon. :lol It really is useful to study Biology if you are going to be a farmer and raise animals. It isn't quite what I had planned to do with my degree, but I've found it most useful. And I LOVE this kind of life anyway. dance:


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*

I remembered some of the things you mentioned but I learned new things too. I guess I like Biology. I am glad that you were able to study it more in depth. Your knowledge will come in handy, I'm sure.  Thank you.

Kim


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: I'm worried*

Well, I am not infallable. :blush2 See me forgetting my clostridial species on another thread. :laughcry


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*

Kim, was Solana overdue last year? How much? I have one more due this week and then I'm done--except for my own kidding.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: I'm worried*

to further add to what Vicki said not only are the boy sperm faster--they are more fragile and short lived. So if you get ovulation spot on youhave a bot. A bit early and you have a girl--the boy sperm may get their first but if here isnt an egg waiting they will die waiting for it to appear. Also, generally speaking in people, procedures that put more 'stress' on the sperm (such as IVF) will generally yeild more girls due to the fragility of the male sperm. Plus men who work in fields where they are exposed to environmental toxins have more girls (dentists, etc).

Not always, but these are the general principles.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*



stoneyheightsfarm said:


> Kim, was Solana overdue last year? How much? I have one more due this week and then I'm done--except for my own kidding.


I don't know. She did not have a due date last year.

Kim


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*

Well... she is _finally_ showing that she is ready. Tonight or tomorrow. Think pink everyone.  I'd like another doeling. Of course the size she's at right now, I just might get two... maybe even three. She's huge. :lol I hope everything goes well with her. :?


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*

:update

dance: She finally kidded this morning around 8am. Twins! B/D 9lbs each. Both doing very well.  And they were not overdue as their horn buds were not pushing out yet. She sure has a way of surprising me each year. I guess she likes to keep me guessing.

Kim


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: I'm worried*

I knew the first part of that but not the part about stress. Really interesting!



Qvrfullmidwife said:


> to further add to what Vicki said not only are the boy sperm faster--they are more fragile and short lived. So if you get ovulation spot on youhave a bot. A bit early and you have a girl--the boy sperm may get their first but if here isnt an egg waiting they will die waiting for it to appear. Also, generally speaking in people, procedures that put more 'stress' on the sperm (such as IVF) will generally yeild more girls due to the fragility of the male sperm. Plus men who work in fields where they are exposed to environmental toxins have more girls (dentists, etc).
> 
> Not always, but these are the general principles.


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

Congratulations! Guess I don't get the doe. lol! There's always next year. At least post pics!!



Legend Hills said:


> :update
> 
> dance: She finally kidded this morning around 8am. Twins! B/D 9lbs each. Both doing very well.  And they were not overdue as their horn buds were not pushing out yet. She sure has a way of surprising me each year. I guess she likes to keep me guessing.
> 
> Kim


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Why wouldn't you get the doe?  I have too many as it is.  I'll post pics soon. 

Kim


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats! Pictures please.

Anne


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

They will never stop keeping us guessing. Congrats!

Vicki in NC


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrads! Glad your wait is finally over and everything turned out ok.
Theresa


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Yes, both kids were presented perfectly and came out without a trouble. I was so glad. I am also very glad that I no more I'm waiting on this year.  

Will post pics soon. 

Kim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

Ditto the congratulations. I'll miss the suspense, though


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

:rofl I won't Tricia. I'm glad it is over and I was hoping she would have a doeling. I have too many bucklings this year.


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats!! way to go! a wonderful day it is.
I was brought into this world some 35 years ago on this date!!

Jacque


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations. I'm glad you got a doeling. You might want to name her Jacque since they share the same birthday. I'm still waiting on Trixi. She must have gotten bred by the cleanup buck. Kathie


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Old McDonald (Mar 31, 2009)

:yeahthat


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

COngratulations!!! The waiting game is over!!!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone. 

Kim


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats!
good job on a successful kidding season!
now you can sit back and enjoy all those kids. :biggrin


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Congrats!!! :biggrin


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

yipee. At least your wait is over. :laughcry my handwringing is just beginning!

Sheryl


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! How wonderful! Now, what day did they deliver for you? So glad you got a doe!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Hang in their Sheryl. You'll do great! 



Hello Billie - I'm not sure I understand your question. There are two possible answers I suppose.

The doe had them yesterday morning around 8am. April 26th. 

I could also say that because she had a due date of April 6th that she was at day 170 but that is not possible. These kids were full term but not overdue because their hornbuds had not come through yet. I have NO idea how I missed that one. Still a mystery to me. 

Kim


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

That's what I was asking... day 170, day 149... etc. So still a mystery girl! Glad your wait is over, though, even if I did also enjoy the anticipation.  I'm sure you didn't!


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Legend Hills said:


> And they were not overdue as their horn buds were not pushing out yet. She sure has a way of surprising me each year. I guess she likes to keep me guessing.
> Kim


Wow, so glad you didn't induce! Congratulations and I can just guess how relieved you are to be done kidding for this year!


----------



## favablue (Apr 11, 2009)

Congratulations! :handclap


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

YAY! You got a doe kid!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

homeacremom said:


> Wow, so glad you didn't induce! Congratulations and I can just guess how relieved you are to be done kidding for this year!


Thanks. Me too. Yes, I am relieved. Now if only these kids would grow up and start eating real food in one day. Now THAT would be nice. :rofl

Oh, and can goats milk themselves? Just asking..... :rofl :rofl

Thank you everyone for your doeling thoughts and your encouragement. And yes Sally, I got a doeling! 

Billie - I enjoyed the anticipations too, up to a point that is. LOL Silly goat. 

Kim


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Kim, yes some does do drink themselves dry. Some just cannot get past milk. I have one doe that wants the lambars when I go past the pen with them. She doesn't drink herself dry but wants those lambars DANG IT! Tammy


----------

